# new installed shingle roof wavy



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Lucy, there are literally dozens of threads on this very topic. A quick search will give you all the info you would need. Plus, a picture is worth a thousand words & wouuld give the experts here a much better idea of what is going on with your roof. 

Your contractor is telling you the truth, well, at least as far as I can tell...........shingles laid when it is cold out typically take some time to "lay" down and seal.......they need the warmth of the sun to make them seal properly. They should be fine as long as you don't get an awful wind storm.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Especially the 2 and 3 ply architecturals.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Good hot day and they should lay flat relatively quickly.


----------



## roofguy (Feb 5, 2012)

he telling you the truth. A hot day day and they will lay nice and flat.


----------



## builttolast (Feb 9, 2012)

I try to shy away from doing roofing if its below 50* F for that exact reason. Get a few days of sunny and 50-55 + and they will lay flat. When its cold the shingles cant "bond" to one another so to speak. Once its warm enough and the shingles warm and become pliable again, they will lay flat and look MUCH better than they do now. If you think it LOOKS bad because it was laid cold, try WORKING with shingles in 35-40* weather :furious:.


----------



## jhack836 (Feb 11, 2012)

builttolast said:


> I try to shy away from doing roofing if its below 50* F for that exact reason. Get a few days of sunny and 50-55 + and they will lay flat. When its cold the shingles cant "bond" to one another so to speak. Once its warm enough and the shingles warm and become pliable again, they will lay flat and look MUCH better than they do now. If you think it LOOKS bad because it was laid cold, try WORKING with shingles in 35-40* weather :furious:.


iv had to roof in 20 degree or lower weather cuz my boss HAD to get it done ha. that sucked! not only did they lay down like crao but half the house had valleys and they were 40 yr old shingles!! not fun. but once the sun hits it like everyone else said they will be fine


----------



## builttolast (Feb 9, 2012)

I did that a few times hack, now I just outright refuse haha :thumbsup:


----------



## PAHome (Feb 16, 2012)

lucy20120202 said:


> I just have my old roof removed and new roof installed by a contractor, but the new roof looks wavy. The contractor told me it's because it's winter now and the shingles are shrunk and they will flat when temperature gets quite warm. I'm fishy about the explaination. Could someone give me any advice before I pay several thousand dollors? I appreicate your help very much.


Lucy, the shingles will flatten as the temperature goes up. I would keep an eye on it. It the shingles don't flatten completely your might have under driven nails or slanted nail heads which might be lifting your shingles. 

www.pa-homeimprovements.com


----------

